# Have any UK members heard of 'The IBS & Gut Disorder Centre'?



## Jimbob94 (Dec 27, 2011)

A brief outline of my story: 17 year old male with IBS-PI since November 2010. Experience the same horrible symptoms everyday and I've had hardly any luck with NHS and various other treatments. I found this website a few months ago and apparently they have special tests looking for parasites, bad bacteria and yeast overgrowth. I'm not sure if I can post the link but if you google 'The IBS & Gut Disorder Centre' you should find the ibs-solutions website.I was wondering whether anyone had come across this centre, or even one similar? They sound very good on their website and I'm thinking of enquiring.Thanks for looking/posting


----------



## JoanneHB (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello,Thanks for the link I may well visit them too.See my post above - revisiting the parasite question. My 13 year old has had the most horrible and ongoing symptoms since Jan 2009 after food poisoning on a pacific island.He has already tested +ve for Blastocystis Hominis.I will give this centre a ring tonight to get some more feedback.Doctors in New Zealand won't treat my son for B. Hominis so I am going to have to look further afield. At least we are from the UK so going over for a few weeks would be possible.JB


----------



## Jimbob94 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, thank you for your post.I'm sorry to hear that your son is also suffering with IBS, and i hope he gets well very soon. I've not had chance to enquire about the centre yet but i believe the test that they provide is called a 'Comprehensive Stool Analysis'. Hopefully a company with the same test may be available closer to you to save you some hassle. Did you manage to contact this centre yet?


----------



## JoanneHB (Feb 26, 2009)

hi thereI did call them and they gave me the email address of Michael the guy that runs it - can't remember last name. Not so encouraging as no reply to email at all.I would suggest you give them a call as you are in UK perhaps it would perhaps be worth a consulatation. I;d ask them about costs though and the costs of the tests first.I am going to try and persue this with australian doctors as so much more closer to me.Suggest you also look up info on hydrogen breath testing and the fodmaps diet - this has helped a lot of people and has helped my son to a degree.I do hope you find some solutions this type of thing is horrible at any age but when you are so young especially so.I am wishing the very best for you from New Zealand.J


----------



## Jimbob94 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that they have not responded to you yet. Yes, hopefully the costs will be reasonable.Thank you for your suggestions. That is a good idea about the hydrogen breath test, i think that would be useful. However my gastro doctor doesn't seem to send me for tests very easily which is a problem- he really thinks i should have C.B.T, which i'm aware can be helpful but seeing as my IBS started from food poisoning i don't think that is the only route to go down. That is why i'm looking to have the CSA test done because he wouldn't send me for a stool test on the NHS, very frustrating! I also follow the Low Fodmap diet but unfortunately it doesn't reduce my symptoms too much, just less bloating/gas.One of many things i'm trying at the minute is organic apple cider vinegar, which i have heard/read about helping IBS after taking it for a while. In fact my Dad knows of someone who took a tablespoon in water/juice everyday for about a year and it cured them of bad IBS. That may be worth a try for your son.Thank you very much for your kind wishes. All the best for you and your son as well, i really hope he gets well soon!James


----------



## giuli39 (Dec 15, 2021)

Jimbob94 said:


> A brief outline of my story: 17 year old male with IBS-PI since November 2010. Experience the same horrible symptoms everyday and I've had hardly any luck with NHS and various other treatments. I found this website a few months ago and apparently they have special tests looking for parasites, bad bacteria and yeast overgrowth. I'm not sure if I can post the link but if you google 'The IBS & Gut Disorder Centre' you should find the ibs-solutions website.I was wondering whether anyone had come across this centre, or even one similar? They sound very good on their website and I'm thinking of enquiring.Thanks for looking/posting


Do not use 'The IBS & GUT DISORDER CENTRE' ! Avoid like the plague! Complete waste of time and money!


I booked an initial consultation with Victoria Tyler in March 2021 to try and tackle some health issues that I did not know how to solve.

I contacted her in the hope that she could help me test for candida, as I thought that might be the issue behind my weak health.

This is taken from Victoria Tyler's website (IBS and GUT DISORDER CENTRE) :

"The benefit of a stool test is that it is able to highlight the best anti-fungals (both pharmaceutical and natural) to eradicate your strain of yeast so that treatment can be very targeted.

This means that you will not have to spend money purchasing anti-fungals that may not work with your specific strain of yeast.".

Victoria stool tested me using BioLAB (which then proved to be unreliable, as is Victoria).

Candida was detected (quantity: rare) but the strain was not detected. Victoria told me that "the strain did not matter", as "all strains of candida get treated the same way, with the same antifungals"!

The BioLAB stool test also detected parasites (quantity: rare).

Victoria proceeded by giving me a long list of expensive probiotics and antifungals, which I immediately bought, in the hope of getting rid of the candida and the parasites and starting to see improvements in my health.

When I contacted her through email afterwards, asking why a strain had not been detected as promised, she ignored my e-mail and failed to reply.

By then I had already given her a good bit of my money, so she had no interest in continuing our discussion/communication.

Also she obviously did not know the answer to my question (because - as I will find out later on, thanks to the NHS - I never had candida nor parasites in the first place!).

The amount of money I spent on her initial consultation, Biolab stool test, second consultation (with test results), probiotics and antifungals reached nearly £ 1,000.

Soon after the BioLAB test, I was again tested for candida by a NHS Gastroenterologist (stool and urine tests were both performed).

No candida nor parasites were detected. Everything was clear.

Candida obviously is not the cause of my troubles; I need to look elsewhere.

Needless to say I did not feel better after taking Victoria's probiotics and antifungals, and felt even worse for being left nearly £ 1000 out of pocket.

I wish Victoria had been more truthful with me and not just a real dishonest money grabber!

AVOID! AVOID! AVOID! 

P.S. I have posted this same review on Google but it has disappeared overnight.
Victoria is definitely a very dangerous lady. BE AWARE!


----------

